# Pulpit Supply in Missouri



## Marrow Man (Jul 14, 2010)

A church in Springfield, Missouri is looking for a ordained man to supply the pulpit one Lord's Day while their pastor is on vacation. The minister needs to be ordained, as I believe they celebrate the Lord's Supper each week. Here are the possible dates (they are apparently flexible on these -- 6 Sundays to choose from!): August 8, 29;
September 5, 12, 19, 26.

The church is located about 40 miles north of Branson. It is Presbyterian in nature; they are not currently part of a denomination, but have applied for membership in the ARP (entering the probationary period this fall). If you know of anyone, please PM me.


----------

